# Interesting article on dog food companies



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

http://www.halopets.com/pdf/StateDogFoodToday.pdf

I like where the trends are going. Hopefully it is true


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that. I've been working on revisiting what we feed our girls and am starting to cook for them too. One food that article didn't mention was Fromm, which seems to be highly regarded by many golden people. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

That was a great article. Thanks for sharing. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting this article. I too am happy with the trend and was happy to see the comments from Merrick.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Thanks for sharing that. I've been working on revisiting what we feed our girls and am starting to cook for them too. One food that article didn't mention was Fromm, which seems to be highly regarded by many golden people.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, we had been giving Teddy the Fromm Large Breed puppy since the first week he got home and all of a sudden he started getting diarrhea last week. I would take him off and then he'd be fine, then I'd start the food again and he would get diarrhea again. I tried this three times and finally took him to the vet this weekend after being up all night with him and she said to switch the food, since the chicken and rice I had been making him was not causing any problems. She gave me some Flagyl, just in case.

That article is what I found since I am looking at different foods.

I would prefer to cook for Teddy, since I did it for my Yorkie and Chihuahua and they did great.
I was making organic chicken breasts, organic white rice, cottage cheese and cooked zucchini and carrots that I put in the food processor .
It is not balanced enough so I figured I'd try a dry dog food. I hate the idea of not really knowing what is in his food in the bag, but I can't be a chemist at home
I may do a combo of cooked and packaged .


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

swhome247 said:


> That was a great article. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are welcome! How is Teddy's twin doing?
Teddy has been having so many poop problems that I am switching him from Fromm. I have been so tired, I forgot how old he was until I looked at your chart


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

Calm dog said:


> You are welcome! How is Teddy's twin doing?
> Teddy has been having so many poop problems that I am switching him from Fromm. I have been so tired, I forgot how old he was until I looked at your chart


I actually, in another post, updated you. . I gotta find it. It was long. Though, he was just weighed again. 3" pounds. I don't understand it because you can feel his ribs and he has a prominent waist. It's crazy. He's going to be big. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

You can feel Teddy's ribs and waist but the vet said as long as you don't see them. I was worried since I could feel the hip bones near his tail.
He is getting taller and longer .


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

swhome247 said:


> I actually, in another post, updated you. . I gotta find it. It was long. Though, he was just weighed again. 3" pounds. I don't understand it because you can feel his ribs and he has a prominent waist. It's crazy. He's going to be big.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I found that post! Wow, that is awesome he is all better and gaining weight!
I bet you are less stressed now. I'm so stressed when he is sick, or any of my other dogs. 
Thanks!


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

Calm dog said:


> I found that post! Wow, that is awesome he is all better and gaining weight!
> I bet you are less stressed now. I'm so stressed when he is sick, or any of my other dogs.
> Thanks!



Oh YES!! It is so nice not to have to look at his poop all the time stressed out about what I will find. Lol. 

Yes, my friend adopted his brother, and to me, I can totally see his ribs and it bothers me. He looks too skinny IMO. Chase weighs 30 pounds now but can totally feel (not see) his ribs, waist and hip bone. I think we are doing things right. . Chase is still on three meals a day too because he's a chow hound!! I sometimes have to feed him by hand or in a huge KONG to get him to slow down! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow, how big are his parents? I know Teddy could gain a few pounds.
Hey I think they are finally four months today, right?


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

I need to ask. I didn't go through an AKC breeder though. His Dad is AKC registered by the Mom us not. Mom was pretty big and a beautiful red. Dad was young, barely over a year I think. Owner just wanted to have them both have one litter only. I can't remember why he wanted his make to breed at least once and that is all he wanted for his female too. I need to ask how big they are! Dad is a light Golden. Chase will be big no doubt but his weight seems to be perfect for his size. The vet agreed. Said he was good and not too skinny or overweight in the least.
I need to find out.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

swhome247 said:


> Oh YES!! It is so nice not to have to look at his poop all the time stressed out about what I will find. Lol.
> 
> Yes, my friend adopted his brother, and to me, I can totally see his ribs and it bothers me. He looks too skinny IMO. Chase weighs 30 pounds now but can totally feel (not see) his ribs, waist and hip bone. I think we are doing things right. . Chase is still on three meals a day too because he's a chow hound!! I sometimes have to feed him by hand or in a huge KONG to get him to slow down! Lol
> 
> ...


Here is a pic of him on the couch. His new, and my favorite spot. He stopped trying to eat it)















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Teddy's dad is 70 pounds, but I don't think he will be that big. I will be happy whatever weight he is as long as he's healthy and happy. Anything over five pounds seems big to me because my yorkie and chihuahua are each five pounds. It is kinda hard to lift him into my Jeep. He can't jump into it yet-I can barely jump up into it
He has already brought so much joy and harmony to our family . My son comes over more, and my mother who doesn't like dogs let him snuggle with her)
We are still getting the little dogs to relax around him. Right now,they are all asleep on the couch with me....shocking.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for this. I was just researching dog foods today. Gladys and Dee Dee have been on what was good for Boomer all this time; now Gladys is having a lot of gas and GI upset symptoms so I wanted to change and be cost effective.

But as usual .. you get what you pay for and this was a real eye opener.
Polymer coated? That could probably totally get sneaked by without anyone noticing. And not authorized to talk to people? What? 

Thanks again. Lots to think about.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

boomers_dawn said:


> Thank you so much for this. I was just researching dog foods today. Gladys and Dee Dee have been on what was good for Boomer all this time; now Gladys is having a lot of gas and GI upset symptoms so I wanted to change and be cost effective.
> 
> But as usual .. you get what you pay for and this was a real eye opener.
> Polymer coated? That could probably totally get sneaked by without anyone noticing. And not authorized to talk to people? What?
> ...


You are welcome. I get so worried about what could be in the food.ive been cooking but am thinking about Honest Kitchen for the vitamins and vegetables and I can add the chicken or meat. That way I have a bit more control over what he ingests. I cooked for my yorkie and chihuahua for six months and they were so healthy. Now they are on Fromm which seems to be agreeing with them. For some reason it bothered Teddy.
I think it's pay now, with higher food costs,or pay later with vet bills


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

That's funny, I was thinking along the same lines as you - 
I had to come back to this article today, I was tossing and turning last night thinking about it. 

These dogs have done well on Premium Edge (from same facility as Taste of Wild) salmon formula but with Gladys new gi upsets, I want her off salmon, fish oils can be gi upsetting.

A friend whose boxer passed away gave us the rest of her Merrick grain free chicken and potato, I was giving her some of that. 

This morning I had a revelation: we have chickens who make more eggs than I can eat ... I give them away b/c I can't keep up and don't want them wasted. I read eggs are easily digestible protein for the dogs except the yolks may be fatty. 

So today I boiled rice and eggs in the same pot, mixed rice with boiled egg with 1/2 yolk removed and mixed with some Merrick. So far so good. Will need to discuss with vet, brief exam and vaccines due soon.

This article helped me so much. I'm going to spread it around too.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

My vet had told me it was ok to give him a whole egg, but I haven't done it yet. I am just so happy his tummy is fine now that I am cooking for him, I'm nervous to add in anything.
I'm going to get the Honest Kitchen as the base and then give him his chicken for a while. Then I will try some kibbles.
You're soooooo lucky to have fresh chicken and eggs. Can i come over for breakfast?
Lol. I make scrambled eggs every morning with cheese and bacon . Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day


----------

